# Deputy Sheriff Josh Mitchell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Josh Mitchell*

Reagan County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Wednesday, August 1, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* 808

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 8/1/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Josh Mitchell was shot and killed as he and other officers searched for a suspect in Big Lake, Texas, shortly after 6:00 pm.

The suspect was encountered in the 1100 block of Main Street and he opened fire on Deputy Mitchell, fatally wounding him. Deputy Mitchell succumbed to his wounds while being transported to a hospital in San Angelo.

The suspect barricaded himself in a nearby home and remains at large.

Deputy Mitchell is survived by his wife.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Reagan County Sheriff's Office
320 North Plaza Avenue
Big Lake, TX 76932

Phone: (325) 884-2424

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21348-deputy-sheriff-josh-mitchell#ixzz22O4Nin6J​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Mitchell


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

RIP Deputy Mitchell


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

